# Can hedgies...dream??



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, today the house needed some cleaning, 
so I decided to start with some sweeping!

While I was sweeping by Sonic's cage, I hear a faint...like, chirp or peeping noise.
I looked to see if something by her cage was causing the sound, to none other find out that it was her!
I uncovered her from her igloo hut and usually when I uncover her she puffs up almost immediately.
But not this time. She stayed right asleep until I woke her up with a pet to her back.
Once she awoke she puffed, walked around her cage and went back to sleep, like normal.
:shock: 

Was she actually dreaming? Or is something wrong?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Hedgehogs are believed to be able to dream I've seen my girls moving their legs like they are running, move their mouths like they are eating, never any sounds but other's have posted here saying they've heard their hedgehog chirp while sleeping I think MissC even posed a video with the sound of Sumo chirping.


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Hedgehogs are believed to be able to dream I've seen my girls moving their legs like they are running, move their mouths like they are eating, never any sounds but other's have posted here saying they've heard their hedgehog chirp while sleeping I think MissC even posed a video with the sound of Sumo chirping.


Awh! I should have taken a video of it!
But I was worried so I woke her up. >__<
If she does it again, I will take a video and post it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

This forum is so great for setting ones mind at ease lol....this same thing happened to me this morning and I kinda wigged out :? 

I uncovered Hazels cage and she was snoozin in the tunnel to her 2nd level so I decided I would have a coffee before digging her outta there cause I like to check her out in the mornings. Sometimes once she knows I'm up she will sneak back down to her bed which I am always thankful for because it's quite the process to get her out of the tunnel. 

I'm sitting in the quiet having coffee and hear this peep-chirp behind me... EH WTH? I hear it again about 20 seconds later and am quite certain it came from Hazels cage so I wander over to the side so I can look in the tunnel at her and she is snoozing still. I go back to my coffee thinking maybe it was a bird outside and just sounded like Hazel because it came from behind me. 

Chirp-peep-peep....and some movement....it IS Hazel. So I panic thinking maybe she is injured or something OMG. Pull the tunnel all apart and get her out of there and she is right po'd lol. Set her down in her cage and she walks around checking out her dishes then stands there looking at me wondering why on earth I woke her. Then she checked her mealie dish out which was empty and stood staring at me...so I went and got her a couple which she snapped up like a very good trade for my nonsense and she happily went into her snuggle sack.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

They certainly seem to be able to. Norman occasionally chirps in his sleep and I've seen him sleep eating a few times while we've been snuggling on the couch. Not just chewing motions, but tongue snaking out as though he was trying to scoop up a couple of meal worms. It's weird to watch. :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

ha ha cute definitely need videos


----------



## OpalRaven7 (Nov 9, 2010)

My hedgie will be 2 yrs old October 7th, and I have had her since 6 wks, and in that time I have heard her squeal in her sleep twice. It completely freaked me out! I would run over to her cage since that is where the sound came from only to find her completely asleep!! It was the weirdest thing. It would just be one squeal for maybe 30 seconds and then sound asleep :?


----------

